

Indie Game Fez is Eurogamer's Game of the Year - jacoblyles

eurogamer.net seems to be tripping HN's spam filter, so here's the link: http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2012-12-30-eurogamers-game-of-the-year-2012
======
Irishsteve
Saw Fez on Indie Game: The Movie. Glad to see it worked out, I'd recommend the
movie to anyone that hasn't seen it yet either its a great watch.

